

Google's second hand patents - anderzole
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/09/08/google-patents

======
iscrewyou
Everyone has principles and everyone views them differently. But, this guy is
an asshole. All he does is complain. That's all.

~~~
tintin
Complain and being negative about everything that is not Apple. It's amazing
how he can do it as a full time job.

------
nr0mx
Gruber, before the Motorla acquisition:

"I never said it wasn’t OK for “Google to try and buy the same patents to not
be sued.” Apple, Google, Microsoft, Oracle — they’re all playing the game. If
Google had won the Nortel patents, and used those patents to secure licensing
agreements for other patents (from, say, Microsoft and Apple) — that’s how the
patent game is played. What I’m complaining about isn’t Google playing the
game, but rather their insistent whining about their competitors only after
they lost the game."

<http://daringfireball.net/2011/08/more_on_google_and_patents>

And again:

"But what exactly does Google need to defend against, if not actual patents
Android actually violates?"

<http://daringfireball.net/2011/08/google_patently_absurd>

Summary: But now that Google has patents to "play the game", it's no longer OK
to sue Apple for "actual patents it actually violates". Why? Because the
patents aren't first hand. Google is - quite obviously - evil.

The thing is, Gruber does this all the time, more so when it's Google he's
talking about. His shape-shifting argument game is almost always played by
linking to pieces whose central tenets are at odds with his own posts, cherry-
picking some seemingly damning argument, and then adding a snide comment on
top.

Go back and trace his arguments regarding Android from beginning to see this
in action.

Gruber comes up with analytical, insightful stuff on a regular basis, probably
more so than other tech commentators, but you also have to endure dross like
this.

"Lyons has always been an ass, but when did he get so bitter?"

<http://daringfireball.net/2011/08/balls>

